# Keyboard key not generating released event.



## iamvain (Apr 3, 2018)

Hello,  I installed uhidd to use the multimedia keys of my keyboard and `xev` detects the scancodes except for one key, the mute key. I checked with `kbdscan` to see if the problem was with X but kbdscan detects the whe I pressed the key but the 'released' event never fires, if immediately after I press another key then a 'released' event is generated but with the scancode of the new key (which is still pressed and has not been released) 
could this be a bug or it is this expected behavior? (maybe some keys are not supposed to generate released events?)


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 3, 2018)

Similars:
Thread 60148
PR 218660


----------

